# Qt4 (Could not find mkspecs)



## kr651129 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm trying to write a GUI with qt4 and it's not working for me.


```
$ export QMAKESPEC=g++
$ qmake-qt4
Could not find mkspecs for your QMAKESPEC(g++) after trying:
        /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs
Error processing project file: /usr/home/kclark/workspace/pkgmgr/pkgmgr.pro
```

I've googled the problem and seem to be coming up short for answers


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 16, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> ```
> $ export QMAKESPEC=g++
> ```



Why are you defining QMAKESPEC? It already defaults to the one used to build Qt:


```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  40 Aug  9 20:35 /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/default ->
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++
```

Of course, it will be freebsd-clang if you have built Qt with Clang.

Anyway, there is no g++ QMAKESPEC, as you can see browsing /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs.


----------

